# Shriners gun show in Mobile



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

At the gun show at the shrine in Mobile this morning. I wish i could post a picture. No chit, must be close to 1000 people in line. I seriously think they will have to cut entry off. We wont all fit.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

olesoandso said:


> At the gun show at the shrine in Mobile this morning. I wish i could post a picture. No chit, must be close to 1000 people in line. I seriously think they will have to cut entry off. We wont all fit.


Give us an update later, curious how bad it gets today.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Unbelievable crowd at Abba Temple this morning, met a buddy out there at 9:00. I would not wasted time trying to go. We stopped by the new Academy and there was a large overflow crowd of people who gave up on the gun show. If you are looking to liquidate guns, the time is right could sell them all in the parking lot.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Just left. Still a long line waiting to get in. Too crazy to look really. It is a sellers market for sure. 7.62 and 5.56 going for almost a dollar a round. Some low end ar's for a grand. 30 round Mags for $35 - $55. I sure hope this is not the new normal like gas, food, unemployment, electricity, etc...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

olesoandso said:


> Just left. Still a long line waiting to get in. Too crazy to look really. It is a sellers market for sure. 7.62 and 5.56 going for almost a dollar a round. Some low end ar's for a grand. 30 round Mags for $35 - $55. I sure hope this is not the new normal like gas, food, unemployment, electricity, etc...


I'm suprised you can even find a low end AR for $1,000.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

*News coverage*

While in line yesterday morning the camera guy for channel five news is taking video if the ordeal. He starts at the end of the line and works his way to the front. He is asking if anyone wants to be interviewed. To a person everyone said no. The common theme seemed to be "What i want to say aint allowed to be said on regular tv." He didnt get anyone on video for the hour i was in line. God bless America. 

Another observation was the reporting by channel 10 news. The teaser by Renee Dials during the leads was "Dozens of people line up for the gun show." Then during the story the video they show appears to be the tail end if the line , and thats it. I dont watch much tv news so this may be par for the course, but wow what a slanted job of under reporting. Same newscast Renee reports hundreds show up for opening of new park in Mobile.


----------

